# 2010 370z Coupe Manual from Fontana Nissan



## NismoNick (Mar 3, 2010)

I just purchased a new 370z from *Fontana Nissan* in Fontana, CA. I'm wondering if anybody out there has any good owner tips for my new car. I've heard great things about the service department at *Fontana Nissan* and was planning on taking it in there - has anyone been there to service their Z before?

Thanks for the info - also, I highly recommend *Fontana Nissan* - great sales staff - very friendly and knowledgeable.

:newbie:


----------

